# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] 2.4.3 TBC Bots Available

## DonPascal

Hello!

As title says I'm searching for a 2.4.3 TBC Quester, any1 know any bot?

Thanks!!

----------


## ev0

WRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft Legion - this should do the trick

----------


## DonPascal

> WRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft Legion - this should do the trick


I finded this but they don't allow you to download profiles / class fight if you don't pay. I want to test it like for 2-3 hours.

----------


## ev0

> I finded this but they don't allow you to download profiles / class fight if you don't pay. I want to test it like for 2-3 hours.


That's a different story. I use it on private servers (3.3.5a) works well enough.

----------

